# k and n intake



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Should be like any other K&N filter. Should come pre-oiled from the factory. 

If you don't have a tune and aren't planning on getting one, it's the best option I know of.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Over oiling shouldn't mess up the turbo but possibly the MAF sensor.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

hey guy, no other issues i should be worried about though? like its a great filter and all for this car right?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruzey13 said:


> hey guy, no other issues i should be worried about though? like its a great filter and all for this car right?


That's what I've been hearing. The turbo noise will be much louder though. Some people have gotten a bit sick of it. It's up to you.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

it comes pre-oiled from factory. it says so right on the K&N card that comes with the intake.


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

cruzey13 said:


> hey guy, no other issues i should be worried about though? like its a great filter and all for this car right?


I've had the K&N Sri for quite a while now . . . Love it and have had no problems after about 13 thousand miles. Great mod.


----------

